# Trusting your poodle off-leash



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed before, but how did you know you could trust your dog off leash? We are fortunate enough to have a very large fenced in yard, and my pup will listen to me no matter what in the yard. I can be up on the second story porch, completely out of site, and give the "touch" command - she comes bombing across the yard, up the stairs, touches my hand and sits in front of me. The problem is, like most poodles I know, she LOVES people and other dogs. I'm just too nervous to try it - I know she will bound off to see whoever else is around. Does anyone have any suggestions to get her entire focus on me or babysteps to work on? I just think we would have so much fun if she could be off leash hiking and such....


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Try it on a school ground first*

Or some other place like an empty parking lot away from busy streets. 

Also you can look for power line right-of-ways. Then you can work on recalls, keeping up with you, etc. in a semi-controlled environment to see how the dogs does first. Even dogs that tend to 'wander off' will most often only let you get several hundred feet away before coming to 'find' you. 

If you're really unsure, tie a 20' length of clothesline or other thin rope to their collar as a drag line. Take plenty of high value treats with you and reward frequently for 'coming to check in with you'. 

You're right. It IS nice to go hiking off lead with a trustworthy dog.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I worked with Vegas like crazy with his recall, it's great and I can totally trust him. Even Cairo is learning the recall very well and he never has a lead when we go out to the yard (no fence)

But Vienna? She wasn't taught recall until I got her at 2 years, and it's been difficult to try and train. If something is interesting and I call her my voice just goes through one ear, through the empty space in her head, and out the other.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I started with mine when they were babies, and didn't want to be too far away from me. Then I reinforced it at every opportunity (and still do, with occasional check ins and Waits while we are out walking). Mine were off leash in safe areas from the day we started walking outside the garden - just for a short time at first, when there were no people or dogs around, but quickly building up until most of the walk was off leash. There were a few worrying moments when Poppy got frightened and ran, but she very quickly learned that the safest place was between my feet, and ran to me instead of away.

Choose a safe, enclosed space with few distractions, make sure she knows you have a pocketful of scrummy treats and are prepared to be generous with them, and attach a trailing line if you are still unsure - but my advice would be to go for it while they are still clingy pups, and build a history of reinforcement ready for the inevitable teenage day when they want to do their own thing. Once or twice I have waited quite a while for a rabbit hunt to end, but they have always come back, and always been rewarded for coming back!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have started with a 30' lead for recall. I just started and well, with the snow it is tough now, but will work with that until I am totally confident with Sunny. Breeder says he is whistle trained and will immediately come back ---- but that is if nothing more interesting going on, so we are working on this.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

fjm said:


> I started with mine when they were babies, and didn't want to be too far away from me. Then I reinforced it at every opportunity (and still do, with occasional check ins and Waits while we are out walking). Mine were off leash in safe areas from the day we started walking outside the garden - just for a short time at first, when there were no people or dogs around, but quickly building up until most of the walk was off leash. There were a few worrying moments when Poppy got frightened and ran, but she very quickly learned that the safest place was between my feet, and ran to me instead of away.
> 
> Choose a safe, enclosed space with few distractions, make sure she knows you have a pocketful of scrummy treats and are prepared to be generous with them, and attach a trailing line if you are still unsure - but my advice would be to go for it while they are still clingy pups, and build a history of reinforcement ready for the inevitable teenage day when they want to do their own thing. Once or twice I have waited quite a while for a rabbit hunt to end, but they have always come back, and always been rewarded for coming back!


 I do pretty much the same thing...basically, I make me safer and more fun. Or I try to. Sometimes, there are more interesting things, such as rabbits. When I can tell that the dog isn't going to pay attention (and as long as everything is safe) I do NOT make any attempt to call them, as I feel that's just reinforcing that I don't actually have physical control. (Although I may say their name to see if they are listening...and sometimes that can be enough to distract them.) And I almost always carry treats on walks...they don't always get one, but they never know when they will so they come back, sometimes on their own even just to see if they can get something. Trev will even offer a heel to see if it impresses me.  Good luck with your baby!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I first took Leroy to a large field where I knew there would be little to no traffic. I tried the treat thing but he wasn't TOO interested at first in the treats. More interested with the smells and sights. Then I'd always forget to have treats with me. I only had treats that one time. He's gotten better with being off leash because he is super attached to me. He will go several feet ahead of me but always wait for me to catch up. I will call him over several times and pet around his collar and praise and let him play again. I also haven't officially practiced "recall" - I just walk the opposite way and he follows me. Or I whistle and walk the opposite way and he comes blazing after me. Whether you use treats or not, the key to a good off leash dog is that YOU are THE. MOST. IMPORTANT. and interesting thing there is, always. I take Leroy off leash in a nearby parking lot with a boat launch and dock, with playgrounds. He runs around and plays with sticks. And then we go off leash in another large park and then go home. We've had him off leash in our garage with the door open and he hasn't wandered anywhere.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

When I'm teaching recall (which is every. single. time. we go anywhere, I fit in at least some recall exercises) I also carry their favorite kong squeaky ball. They LOVE that ball and it's rationed out very carefully but it is more valuable to them than treats on a walk. They can also hear it a long way away.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You just have to remember to be more interesting than anything else around your dog! The boys see me as so, the girl not so much.. but she's getting there.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for all of the helpful replies! The thing that makes me nervous is that she is 10 months old now, and hasn't been given the opportunity to be off leash outside our yard. I see many of you practiced since they were babies. I just hope it isn't too late to start.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Poodle Head said:


> Thank you for all of the helpful replies! The thing that makes me nervous is that she is 10 months old now, and hasn't been given the opportunity to be off leash outside our yard. I see many of you practiced since they were babies. I just hope it isn't too late to start.


 It's not too late! Along with all of the other great advice, make sure she doesn't pick up on your nervousness - sing silly songs, eat a peppermint, watch your body language, etc.

We adopted Jasper at 14 months and his recall is solid. Trust me when I say that he had very little training (or grooming or socialization or anything) when we met him.

I have been working with Lilah since we got her as a puppy. I'd say she is about 90% reliable on recall - it's the 10% that makes me especially cautious and work on recall constantly.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

It is never too late  Cal was already 3.5 when we adopted him. The first time we were brave enough to let him off leash was when we went to the beach with a neighbor and his dog. Our neighbor was convinced that Cal wouldn't go anywhere as long as his best bud was around. And he was right  It went better than we expected. We also brought treats to practice recall that day. We make sure to *never* use the recall command to reprimand or correct him in any way when he comes within our reach. Before we let him off leash that day, I had been practicing recalling him on leash during our daily walks. I walked him on a 15 ft/4,5 meter long leash for a long time. At some point you have to just take the leap. Maybe try a first time on a long leash with another dog owner (+ dog) with you. If there's 2 or more people, you can split the worrying


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It might be worth teaching a new recall word that is associated only with really good stuff, if Come has got associated with anything negative. And also teach that waiting politely to have the leash put on means Good Things for Poodles - playing Keep Away in a howling gale and pouring rain, with on lookers making "helpful" suggestions, is huge fun for poodles but less so for their humans! And once you are out, call her to you every now and then for a treat or a game, or to put the lead on briefly and give lots of treats, then send her off to play again - that way coming to you doesn't get associated with game over, time to go home.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with Indiana ... recall should be reinforced EVERY time you are out off leash with your dog. I also started when Russell was teeny with a 25 ft long-line. I always made sure if we were with another pack, at least one member had good recall before letting Russell free (With long-line) The pack will invariably follow the one that heads back to the humans! Russell is 14 months old now and will come back to me no matter how much fun the other direction may hold. And believe me, I test it constantly. He knows that usually it's just a quick hug or pat on the head and he's back to play....
Good luck


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Indiana said:


> When I'm teaching recall (which is every. single. time. we go anywhere, I fit in at least some recall exercises) I also carry their favorite kong squeaky ball. They LOVE that ball and it's rationed out very carefully but it is more valuable to them than treats on a walk. They can also hear it a long way away.


Me, too! 

It's the most important thing the dog needs to know, so we still practice all the time, too. I nearly always have something yummy in my pocket, and I'm generous with rewards for recalls. 

Poodlehead, the best time to start recall training is when the puppy is tiny and will follow you faithfully anyway. You can get a good foundation in before the terrible teenage months hit. 

For an adult, I'd use a light drag line for probably longer than I thought I'd need it (if that makes sense). There is always going to be a distraction you haven't proofed against (squirrels are our downfall :smile, and it's easiest to never let the dog practice the behaviour you don't want.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the great ideas! I know I just need to do it (with a long line, of course)... it's just so scary! We are starting a new class in Feb that focuses on stay and recall - I always feel less nervous with our trainer.


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

I still have trouble with letting Sooty off a leash.. I want to trust him, he's never gone too far away from me, but if he sees another dog/squirrel/bird/human- he will run.

Edit- I need help


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A small brag - I was out walking all three dogs (my two, and my neighbour's terrier), and was briefly distracted trying to tie up a poo bag without taking my gloves off. I glanced up to see Sophy take off after a rabbit, down a side track that leads to the main road a hundred yards away, with Poppy close behind her. I yelled a recall, then called again in more dulcet tones, and they stopped, turned, and came scampering back. I was so proud of them - and very glad I had liver biscotti on me to show how proud I was!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

fjm - that is impressive! I hope we can get to that point some day.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> A small brag - I was out walking all three dogs (my two, and my neighbour's terrier), and was briefly distracted trying to tie up a poo bag without taking my gloves off. I glanced up to see Sophy take off after a rabbit, down a side track that leads to the main road a hundred yards away, with Poppy close behind her. I yelled a recall, then called again in more dulcet tones, and they stopped, turned, and came scampering back. I was so proud of them - and very glad I had liver biscotti on me to show how proud I was!


Well done, Sophy and fjm! Recall with maximum distraction!

There is nothing, NOTHING, more gratifying than calling your dog who is running hell for leather towards something, and seeing the dog SLAM on the brakes and come running back.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

*offleash/onleash*

I keep Maggie on a leash if we are on walk or if I am taking her somewhere, though I really wouldn't need to. We have leash laws and there is a pretty hefty fine if you get caught off leash. However when we at home and I am with her I can work in the front yard and she just hangs around. I never have to worry about her running or chasing a dog or a kid on a bike nada. She might walk to the side walk and look at them but she *never* has run after something, gone on the street or anything. I didn't really have to do anything special to get this behavior though, she kinda "came out of the box" like this. I have walked her at night off leash, carrying the leash, more to practice it though. She comes if I call her 100% of the time. I don't know if this is normal for a Spoo or not but it is for mine. I'd say if you have an iota of doubt...leash always. My backyard is fenced and we have a doggie door so there is no issue there. :act-up:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Recall Training*

Here is a reprint of training Front, which I am going to work on this weekend. It is from a local facility, where I took Jake for training......Sunny will be soon. Thought I would post it for those that may be interested.

FRONT


GOAL: Teach your dog that "Front" means come right away, EVERY time.

Your dog should wear a 30-foot line EVERY time he is in the park or running "loose". EVERY TIME! The line allows you to enforce your FRONT cue. If you are able to enforce FRONT only when on the line, and your dog has the opportunity to ignore you when off the line, you are teaching him to honor the line and not your FRONT cue.

If the dog ALWAYS wears the line, every FRONT will be enforced. He will be conditioned to respond correctly.

Getting Started
Attach a 30 ft. line to your dog's collar and let him drag it as you go for a walk in a distracting situation. Do NOT hook the line to your waist. Only call your dog when he is distracted, as this is what must be learned at this stage. Make sure that you are always near the line, while praising, to check him. This will begin to teach him not to range too far from you. If you need to correct your dog for not responding to your recall cue, pick up the line and pop it towards you while you repeat your recall cue.

Here is the behavior we want:
Your dog is playing or distracted and is a line length away from you. You call FRONT and do not even have to pick up the line to enforce. When you are at this stage, you can cut off a couple of feet from the line. The dog will have been dragging the line for so long, and will have responded correctly literally hundreds of times, so it no longer matters whether the line is 25 or 23 feet long. You slowly and gradually continue to cut back the line until it is gone. This will take many MONTHS. Do not sacrifice reliability for convenience. 

If your dog's idea of play and fun exists ONLY in the context of other dogs, you will always have FRONT problems. Therefore, you should limit your dog's play with other dogs and focus on ways to show your dog that playing with you is more fun. With the line on,go to a secluded area where you can play fetch, chase the squirrel, find me, etc. Being more fun than other dogs is challenging. It takes creativity and WORK. If your dog chooses other dogs over you, you will never have a reliable FRONT.

There are drawbacks to using the line. If your dog plays in a large pack of dogs, he and the other dogs and owners will get tangled in the line. You should and can practice FRONT with other dogs, just limit the group to 1-3 dogs.

Another seemingly non-related behavior that undermines FRONT is rushing up to greet other dogs on the street or in the park. Practice your WALK AWAY when encountering other dogs. Should YOU decide it is OK for him to greet the other dogs, have him make eye contact before you release him to play.


REPRINT GUIDELINES

Call Of The Wild is happy to grant permission to individuals and non-profit groups to reproduce and distribute this information. All copies must be provided free of charge and full credit to Call Of The Wild must be featured prominently on every copy. Thank you.

©1999 Call Of The Wild Inc. All rights reserved. 3027 N Rockwell, Chicago IL 60618
Call of the Wild School for Dogs :: Home
773.539.1088


----------

